# aluminum pedals



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

HUMMM 3 said:


> Does anybody sell a hood ornament for BMW's? Something like the Mack Bulldog or the Jaguar. The Roundel doesn't have the pizazz I'm looking for. The old Buick ring ornament would be nice, but I can't find one. :bigpimp:


 I was going to ask the Williams team if they have any spare wings when I go to the USGP this year. They'll bolt onto the trunk lid won't they?


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.laughatrice.com/


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

dawgbone said:


> http://www.laughatrice.com/


Thanks for the link. I've been laughing so hard I believe I've wet my trousers. :rofl:


----------

